# Golden retriever skin problems ( with pictures)



## Lilousmum (May 25, 2020)

Hi,
I hope I’m posting this in the right place. I have an 18 months old golden retriever and his skin problems started when he was about 6 months old. I took him to several vets and I’ve been told it might be allergies but I wasn’t able to rule out what food or irritant is causing it. I even switched his food multiple times for long periods of time (blue buffalo, Royal Canin, TOTW, grain free and the ancient grain recipe) and moved to a different country with a completely different weather so I’m starting to think it’s a non allergic skin problem. I’ve attached few pictures, if you have experienced anything with your golden that looks like this please share what helped, if any.

He is intact, he eats Taste of the wild kibble (grain free now) , he’s itchy all the time, his coat is dull as he lost a lot of his hair (especially on the back), ears are nice and clean, no skin parasites, poops are solid and doesn’t have any digestion issues.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I would consider talking to your veterinarian about Ichthyosis (and ordering a DNA test to have done) as it happens in Goldens and results in thicky "scaly" skin, tough skin, possibly poor coat quality. Sounds like you're taken a lot of the right steps to helping him!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Is that a powder you've put on a hotspot? That's what it looks like. Is there just one place, or does all his skin look this way (assuming it's not a hotspot w powder on it)?


----------



## Lilousmum (May 25, 2020)

N


Prism Goldens said:


> Is that a powder you've put on a hotspot? That's what it looks like. Is there just one place, or does all his skin look this way (assuming it's not a hotspot w powder on it)?


No there’s no powder. The skin is red and there’s this white stuff on top of it that looks like human psoriasis. It looks like this because of the flash.
There are 4-5 spots on his back, 1 on each elbow and one between his ear and jaw.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Golden retriever ichthyosis generally doesn't look like scabs like that, its usually just flaky dandruff. It looks sort of like an area that was a hot spot or will become a hot spot. You could try a medicated shampoo and see how he responds.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh gosh - I am sorry you are going through this! I've never seen anything like that on my goldens, but I imagine someone else may chime in who has. Honestly, I hear about hotspots with goldens - but my boys have never ever had one (I probably just jinxed myself)!

If your vet does not think it's a hotspot - with all you've described that you've been through, I would be tempted to consult a veterinary dermatologist. If my dog had this problem and my vet had not been able to help, I'd want to figure it out for once and for all.

I know you are focused on the skin issue right now. I will just mention that you may want to speak with your vet about getting your dog onto a food that meets the WSAVA guidelines, so that you can avoid DCM which is a serious heart problem that can impact golden retrievers. Foods that fit the bill may include Purina, IAMS, Eukanuba, and Royal Canin and they do have skin formulas. My boy is currently on Purina Pro Plan and I know they have a sensitive skin formula that some golden owners have great results with. Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Rjan1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

The breeder that I got my pup from has been breeding since 1983 and she swears by Pro plan sensitive stomach. She says she has no hot spots and fur is always soft and shiny. She has done a lot of research on it and swears by it. I started my pup on that then tried to switch her even to purina puppy large breed but she started itching and got an ear infection. I switched her back and so far so good. Her fur is quite soft. Perhaps worth a try?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Lilousmum said:


> N
> 
> No there’s no powder. The skin is red and there’s this white stuff on top of it that looks like human psoriasis. It looks like this because of the flash.
> There are 4-5 spots on his back, 1 on each elbow and one between his ear and jaw.


If it were just the elbows, I have seen pressure spots have that whitish look before they totally calloused. But on the body, never. I too would see a veterinary dermatologist- it's really the only way you are going to get to the bottom of it. Most vet schools have them, just google those two words with your state name and you should get someone pop up. It may be a one visit easy diagnosis for someone who only looks at derm issues day in and day out every day.


----------



## Lilousmum (May 25, 2020)

Thanks all for your help. Today we went to a new vet. Using a UV light he said it’s definitely a fungal skin infection and prescribed antibiotics (cream and pills) with a spray. I can’t help but wonder why other vets did not see it as fungal infection though. Will see what happens and will keep you updated


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Awesome!!! Good luck with treating it  those fungal infections can be hard to get rid of. In the defense of other vets, most types of fungal infections occur in the immunocompromised and have other symptoms as well as possible skin irritation. So glad your baby is on his way to feeling better


----------



## Lilousmum (May 25, 2020)

Thank you Tagrenine!  
This is how his skin looked like after he was shaved. Just in case anybody else has the same problem with their pup.


----------

